# Question about oral...



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

How bad does it really hurt when a woman's back teeth accidentally rub against your manhood?

I've heard/read teeth really hurt, so I really try my best to be careful when taking as much in as possible.

Once in a great while my back teeth accidentally rub, but my hubby has never said anything. I don't think he will due to not wanting to hurt my feelings.

So when I hear or read that teeth hurt, is it the front, back or any teeth?

It doesn't happen often at all, but it makes me feel bad when it happens.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Any teeth, even brushing for a second can really hurt. For my wife it's often times the front teeth that hit as well... not fun.

I often times don't say a thing though, I know she's trying to be careful and saying anything can kill the mood.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Hurts like hell to be honest, but it can be a total mood killer if you bring it up so most men just tolerate it.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I've heard/read teeth really hurt, so I really try my best to be careful when taking as much in as possible.


"really hurt" is going to be a subjective assessment based upon an individuals tolerance for pain. For me, "really hurt" means "blinding pain that allows for no other thought". Yes, teeth are sharp.. even those molars in the back. Yes, they can sting a bit. I doubt there is anything to be done about that. You put a big sensitive thing in a little space with lots of sharp objects and "being careful" is I think the best that can be hoped for. I, at least, find the occasional and limited amounts of pain to be well worth the pleasure received.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Jeff/BC said:


> For me, "really hurt" means "blinding pain that allows for no other thought".


lol captured it perfectly


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you. I'll be even more careful from now on.

Last night in the shower with the water running in my face was throwing me off, but it was a fun event for the both of us. I realized my back teeth rubbed a little and I felt really bad. We used candles and turned off the lights.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

personally i dont mind it a bit SOMETIMES, wouldnt want it all the time.

i do like for it to be chewed on with the back molars.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Ha! He said he never felt it. I knew he'd do that.

I better hurry up, he's ready for some more.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Doesn`t bother me a bit really.

Not as nice as no teeth at all but unless she`s actually trying to hurt me there`s no real pain, just a slight discomfort for a second.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Is oral everyday or several times a week too much or an overkill?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Is oral everyday or several times a week too much or an overkill?


Nope. Not in my opinion.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Is oral everyday or several times a week too much or an overkill?


depends if she chews on it enough.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> depends if she chews on it enough.


LOL... No chewing.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> For the man or the woman?
> 
> I once dated a guy who wanted to be blown more than the Goodyear Blimp.
> 
> I think whatever works for the couple is just fine.


No, it's me wanting to. It's like an obsession. It's got to be due to my high sex drive.


----------



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Is oral everyday or several times a week too much or an overkill?


No if is not. I get oral about 1x a week is the average. But of course would not complain if it was more. I sure as heck would go down on her everyday twice a day if allowed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> LOL... No chewing.


----------



## mothugsta (Feb 22, 2013)

Well ,the trick is to have your tongue cover your own bottom teeth, and roll your upper lip down over your upper teeth. This alllows your tongue to rub the frenulum, which is the part that WILL cause the orgasm. Anyways, my gal cant take me in far enough to hit her back teeth, its allll in the twist of her wrist


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How bad does it really hurt when a woman's back teeth accidentally rub against your manhood?


For me to even notice teeth during a BJ you have to be doing it constantly.
The only time teeth have ever caused me pain during oral is when a girl intentionally bit.

Other than that the occasional glance across the molars isn't even too noticeable to me.

Some men may be more sensitive though.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> How bad does it really hurt when a woman's back teeth accidentally rub against your manhood?
> 
> I've heard/read teeth really hurt, so I really try my best to be careful when taking as much in as possible.
> 
> ...


The ONLY benefit there is for being hung like a mouse is that getting it scrapped by back teeth isn't likely to happen.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Well big guy has never mentioed he didn't like me gentle running my teeth down him...he usually groans. Now I know you can suck to hard...did that. :-( oops

Big guy would have a bj daily...31 yrs of giving him a bj atleast 3 times a week...its his favorite ....he hasn't said he wanted to quit yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

only if the teeth are sharp


----------



## Can-Man (Feb 7, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Is oral everyday or several times a week too much or an overkill?


Absolutely not.


----------

